# 222k can not locate software



## tmds78 (Mar 4, 2014)

Have had numerous 222k's at multiple locations that can pass a check switch just fine however will not download initial software. Our markets use 119/110/129 with dual lnb's and a dpp33 switch. We only receive 5 spot beams on the 129 and have no ability to get the conus transponders on the 129 sat. This problem started a little over a month ago and we have not been able to get any of these receivers downloaded. The receiver simply gives a error "can not locate software" Please help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How many receivers do you have at this location?

I give this about an 80% chance of being an incompatibility issue between the LNB and the DPP33.


----------



## tmds78 (Mar 4, 2014)

We have seen this problem with 222's at numerous sites. Doesn't seem to matter what if any other receivers are also in the system. Any other model receiver will work just fine. Just not 222's. In everyone of these cases - this is a upgrade. There were existing working receivers in place before we got there. We have even attempted to download the receivers at our shop with no luck.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I didn't ask how many places you've been, just how many receivers you have in your current setup.

If you don't want to answer direct questions, just say so -- but don't expect to get a quick answer.

The ViP222 is a different bird and its needs differ somewhat from the ViP211 and SD receivers.

At this point in time it is also possible that the firmware for the ViP222 doesn't get downlinked all that often.


----------



## tmds78 (Mar 4, 2014)

The point I was making was that it doesn't matter what other receivers are in the system as there have been occurances with all different models in the system besides the 222 and also with the 222 by itself. It appears to be a software problem however am unable to come up with a work around at this time. I have previously seen this issue on 512's where the factory software was the same as current however it gave a option to continue after it prompted "unable to download software". There is no such option in this case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we don't have FW online monitoring site like DTV ppl using at www.redh.com\dtv


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tmds78 said:


> The point I was making was that it doesn't matter what other receivers are in the system as there have been occurances with all different models in the system besides the 222 and also with the 222 by itself.


As I suspect that the issue may be related to the DPP33, it may matter whether you have more than two tuners.

If you can take the DPP33 out of the system long enough to facilitate a firmware download from 110W, you may be able to straighten the problem out that way.

The DPP33 won't work right with legacy LNBs (non-bandstacked), the DISH 1000.2 LNB, the DPP Twin and possibly some other configurations.

Fighting with me over what I need to know and what I don't doesn't seem to be getting you very far (outside of a link to a site that tracks DIRECTV firmware revisions).


----------



## tmds78 (Mar 4, 2014)

Unfortunatly both of the markets I work in (Alaska/Hawaii) can not use 1000.2 or twin lnb's as the dish's they are designed for are to small. The dpp33 with dp lnb's is the only option.

I was not aware that there were any software updates available on the 110 sat. That is good to know and may be at the root of the problem. Prior to 2009ish, 99% of all customers in AK and HI had 119 only as 110 required a 1.2m or 1.8m Antenna which Dish obviously would not pay for. They still will not pay for a 110 wing dish(30") unless the customers programming requires it(top 200 or higher). Even today the standard dish is 119/129 only. This in a interesting fact as I am well aware the 110 is standard in the lower 48 states.

The positive thing is that the 222 wont be around much longer anyway and as of now it seems to be the only one with this issue..

Thanks for the info


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was just harsh own opinion, while 110W could care some FW without solid knowledge no one could tell what is spooling there.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I just installed a VIP222K on an eastern Arc dish (61.5, 72.7 and 77) this afternoon and I had zero problems. SW version L783.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> I just installed a VIP222K on an eastern Arc dish (61.5, 72.7 and 77) this afternoon and I had zero problems. SW version L783.


TS specifically mentioned his sats config in his first post. You could re-read it any time 
Your experience does not play here, sorry.


----------

